# Steering linkage issue - 66 GTO



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

I've bought all new steering linkages from Ames. From outer tie rods all the way to idler arm and pitman arm... even a new power steering box. 

My issue is that the new center link's bottom rubs across the cross member. The center link is too low. Ames double checked the parts numbers and I've sent them pictures. They can't find anything out of the ordinary with the parts. We even measured the center link and got the correct 15 3/8ths from hole to hole where the inner tie rods connect.

I'm ordering another center link to double check what I have, but has anyone encountered this before? What is a good fix? :confused


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

compare old link to new one. how do they match?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Mal,

Can you post pictures of the pitman arm and idler arm connections?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

MaL, There is a difference in the 66 vs. 67 GTO chassis, right where you took the pic....I forget which is which....is that the original chassis? Also I have HEARD about problems with center link fit recently.....there are "early" and "late" ones, etc........ Also, what Randy said...you MIGHT have the wrong pitman arm or idler arm.....Eric


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

MaL said:


> I've bought all new steering linkages from Ames. From outer tie rods all the way to idler arm and pitman arm... even a new power steering box.
> 
> My issue is that the new center link's bottom rubs across the cross member. The center link is too low. Ames double checked the parts numbers and I've sent them pictures. They can't find anything out of the ordinary with the parts. We even measured the center link and got the correct 15 3/8ths from hole to hole where the inner tie rods connect.
> 
> I'm ordering another center link to double check what I have, but has anyone encountered this before? What is a good fix? :confused


wrong pitman arm? the link looks ok.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree with freethinker. The link looks correct. It is too low in the car....it whould be way closer to the oil pan. An incorrect idler arm (too long) or pitman arm that has a bend in it could cause this problem.


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

Old link is gone. 
This is the original frame.

Below are the requested pics. I appreciate the help.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Try flipping the pitman arm, I'll check mine when I get to the office tomorrow to see how it's installed.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

lose the flat washer on the pitman arm. should be a lock washer and air impact nut on box. taper on pitman arm - linkage end will not allow stud to just be pressed on. How did you do that without a nut in place?


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

I thought the pitman arm only attached one way on the splines. I'll try to flip it. And the flat washer is for mock up. Good eye! I have the lock washer ready once I can dial this in. Thanks for the instruction.


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

I can't get to the car until tomorrow, but Ames is saying the pitman arm can press on one way only. i'll still double check when I get out there.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

MaL said:


> I thought the pitman arm only attached one way on the splines.


You are correct, My pitman is the same as yours, but my idler is not and the second picture is the part number of the idler arm on my 66;


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

well there you go.


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

Oh heck yeah! A very clear and different idler arm! I'm going to order another one from another supplier and make sure it is like yours... Then put it all together. I'm jazzed up! Let's see where this goes. THANKS!


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

Well hell... the new straight idler arm (from Moog) is on but no change to the rubbing.

I also got a 2nd center link and measured them to be the same. So I would guess that means it's the right center link since two different suppliers sent the same spec'd one.

My next step is to get another pitman arm from another source and compare them.

What about these ideas?
Can you take some metal off from the center link so it won't rub the crossmember?
Do '65 or '68 center links fit right into this setup to see if they clear?

I've gotten a few grey hairs from this.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

MaL, I would continue to investigate.....I would alter the chassis X-member before I "took metal" off the center link. IMHO Eric


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

if the parts are correct the only thing left is bent frame horns. i wouldnt take metal off the centerlink but it would be possible to bend it slightly. shouldnt be necessary though.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

dumb question, are the front tires on the ground when you are looking at this clearance issue? Car weight must be on the ground to determine proper position. all nuts properly torqued and joints lubed?


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

Fine question- The car has been both on the ground and suspended. Pitman and idler arms were torqued, no lube, and tie rods were snugged only.

And to answer your first question way up top, for the life of me I can't find the original linkage. I'm kicking myself if I threw it out... gah.

We're going to take a few degrees out of the center link bends. Very few degrees until we get half an inch rise out of it. I'm out of options. 

PS: Ames said they see 1 out of 10 cars have this issue and it's just something that happens with no explanation.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

No explanation???????

Time to get out the tape measure and start pulling numbers on width of frame, Height, cross section, and so on. There has to be something not the same as 9 of the other cars.

Lower control arm mount or height difference? spindle....?


----------

